# Smoked Wings--Tough Skin



## shann (May 9, 2011)

I tried smoking chicken wings this weekend.  They came out okay, but the skin was very tough.  I was going to smoke and then finish on the grill for crispy skin but when I took them off they were done all the way through so I figured the grill would just dry them out.

Anyway, I used my Brinkman electric smoker.  It runs about 250 degrees.  A few chunks of cherry.  The wings were brined for an hour in a simple water and salt brine. 

I flipped them at hour one, they were starting to get golden.  Hour 2 I flipped them again.  The skin was darkening but they didn't seem done (I didn't get the thermometer out at that point, unfortunately).  I left them on about another 20 minutes (total time about 2:20).  I had read one or two recipes that called for total cooking time of 2:30 so I didn't think I'd gone too long. 

The meat was still fairly moist, but the skin, although dark and wonderful looking, was very tough.  They had a nice mild smoke flavor, nothing overpowering but not just plain chicken. 

I know I would not get crisp skin smoking but wasn't happy with the toughness.  Was it simply a matter of I should have taken them off sooner and finished on the grill to crisp up the skin?  Or is there something more basic wrong with the technique.

Thanks.  (No pics, sorry--I didn't remember my camera for my Son's college graduation so its no surprise).


----------



## rdknb (May 9, 2011)

When doing Chicken and wanting crispy skin imo you need higher temps, up around 300 or so


----------



## teddymadison (May 9, 2011)

When I did my chicken legs I moved them over the coals when they were close to done and opened the vents. that got the skin crispy and only took 10 minutes or so.  

So, seeing you were on an electric, I would say get some coals going or fire up a gasser and crisp them up.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 9, 2011)

I smoke chicken wings at 225. When they're done, about 2 1/2 hours. I put them on a screaming hot grill for a couple of minutes turning them frequently. The skin will crisp up before the wings dry out. Then toss them in a bowl with Frank's hot sauce. mmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## elky327 (Oct 27, 2016)

Due to the "smallness" of chicken wings I always smoke mine at a high temp. of 300-350 for 1-1 1/2 hours. Anymore time than that and they will dry out. The skin has never been tough ( maybe have a slight chew to it) but is always crispy. This way I don't have to work on two pieces of equipment, only one and its done.


----------



## brew14me (Oct 27, 2016)

Like elky327, I normally do mine at higher temp. I use indirect heat over charcoal. Like SmokinAl I throw them over direct heat for just a couple of minutes. Really crisps the skin then toss in a butter and Frank's mix.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 27, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I smoke chicken wings at 225. When they're done, about 2 1/2 hours. I put them on a screaming hot grill for a couple of minutes turning them frequently. The skin will crisp up before the wings dry out. Then toss them in a bowl with Frank's hot sauce. mmmmmmmmmmm!



Yes.  That.


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Oct 27, 2016)

Shann said:


> I tried smoking chicken wings this weekend.  They came out okay, but the skin was very tough.  I was going to smoke and then finish on the grill for crispy skin but when I took them off they were done all the way through so I figured the grill would just dry them out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My awesome local BBQ joint smokes them 250 and then gives the a quick flash fry to give awesome crisp skin. This will be how I do my next wing smoke. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

